# [Solved] Nuove versioni masked di xorg

## Luc484

Ciao a tutti. Sto cercando di applicare una patch ad xorg per far funzionare quella maledetta tvout della scheda video, ma mi sono accorto ora che questa patch che vorrei provare funziona solo con versioni di xorg pari a 6.8.99.1 o superiori. Io uso l'ultima stable. C'è qualcuno che magari usa una di queste masked e che magari mi sa dire se funzionano decentemente o se vado in cerca di farmi del male? Voi mi sconsigliereste di compilare una di queste nuove versioni, oppure tutto sommato posso rischiare?

Grazie a tutti per qualsiasi parere.Last edited by Luc484 on Mon Sep 05, 2005 7:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neryo

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti. Sto cercando di applicare una patch ad xorg per far funzionare quella maledetta tvout della scheda video, ma mi sono accorto ora che questa patch che vorrei provare funziona solo con versioni di xorg pari a 6.8.99.1 o superiori. Io uso l'ultima stable. C'è qualcuno che magari usa una di queste masked e che magari mi sa dire se funzionano decentemente o se vado in cerca di farmi del male? Voi mi sconsigliereste di compilare una di queste nuove versioni, oppure tutto sommato posso rischiare?
> 
> Grazie a tutti per qualsiasi parere.

 

Se sono masked nessuno puo' darti delle garanzie, nemmeno chi le ha gia' provate.. le provi a tuo rischio e pericolo, sul sito di xorg la versione rilasciata stabile e' la 6.8.2, quindi guardaci tu..  :Confused: 

----------

## Luc484

Si, certo, non cerco garanzie, è ovvio che nessuno può darmele altrimenti sarebbero stable. Mi chiedevo solo se la cosa fosse proprio molto azzardata o meno. Cioè, se qualcuno già mi dice che ha avuto problemi che non ha poi risolto, è chiaro che non installo nulla.

Tutto sommato, pensavo che se non dovessero funzionare o dovessi aver problemi per qualche motivo, dovrei anche poter sistemare abbastanza facilmente la cosa, basta fare il downgrade (teoricamente).

Grazie comunque, vorrà dire che farò testa o croce.

----------

## thewally

Uso 6.8.2-r2, nessun problema riscontrato; a parte il fatto che una volta se utilizzavi la USE flag dv dovevi anche avere quella opengl. Ma credo che abbiano già risolto il problema.

Tutto ok.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luc484

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Uso 6.8.2-r2, nessun problema riscontrato; a parte il fatto che una volta se utilizzavi la USE flag dv dovevi anche avere quella opengl. Ma credo che abbiano già risolto il problema.
> 
> Tutto ok. 

 

Ma difatti quella è la versione stable. Io ho qualche dubbio sulla testing 6.8.99.1.

Grazie comunque.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Ma difatti quella è la versione stable. Io ho qualche dubbio sulla testing 6.8.99.1.

 

```
#eix xorg

* x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  6.8.2-r1 6.8.2-r2 [M]6.8.99.14 [M]6.8.99.15

```

a me non risulta nemmeno la 6.8.99.1 ...

Personalmente non userei MAI una versione mascherata di un sw, al massimo posso prendere in considerazione la versione di test ...

... a meno che non stia testando il sw  :Wink: 

----------

## Luc484

No, 6.8.99.1 è la minima che mi serve, poi mi vanno bene tutto quelle più nuove. Il fatto è che tutte quelle più nuove sono masked. Almeno però non sono Hard Masked. A dire la verità quasi tutti i software che installo sono masked, però in genere non sono che semplici applicazioni. Questo è un pò più critico  :Smile: . Sono molto indeciso. Non vorrei fare un disastro.

----------

## thewally

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

>  *thewally wrote:*   Uso 6.8.2-r2, nessun problema riscontrato; a parte il fatto che una volta se utilizzavi la USE flag dv dovevi anche avere quella opengl. Ma credo che abbiano già risolto il problema.
> 
> Tutto ok.  
> 
> Ma difatti quella è la versione stable. Io ho qualche dubbio sulla testing 6.8.99.1.
> ...

 

Oops... Non avevo visto le nuove  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

In tal caso, fossi in te, non farei un passo cosi' lungo.

----------

## Luc484

 *thewally wrote:*   

>  *Luc484 wrote:*    *thewally wrote:*   Uso 6.8.2-r2, nessun problema riscontrato; a parte il fatto che una volta se utilizzavi la USE flag dv dovevi anche avere quella opengl. Ma credo che abbiano già risolto il problema.
> 
> Tutto ok.  
> 
> Ma difatti quella è la versione stable. Io ho qualche dubbio sulla testing 6.8.99.1.
> ...

 

Si, anche io vorrei evitare, ma sembra che non ci sia altra soluzione se voglio utilizzare la benedetta uscita svideo per vedere sulla tv. Ho provato altre scelte, ma sembra proprio che non ci siano grandi possibilità con linux.

----------

## oRDeX

Bhè prova no?

Così ci dirai anche come va la nuova versione per ora   :Very Happy: 

Se ci dovessero essere problemi torni alla vecchia!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

fatti il pacchetto binario di xorg funzionante e poi incrocia le dita e vai. Magari, visto che hai detto che dovevi patchare xorg, patcha all'interno dell'ebuild e se la cosa funziona, come ti auguro, posta sul bugzilla le tue scoperte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

Ma perche tutte queste paure?

Installa quella nuovissima, se poi no ti trovi bene torna a quella vecchia, che problema c'è?

Il tempo di compilazione di Xorg è minore di un ora, quindi il massimo risultato lo ottieni provando.

P.S. comunque io ho provato la versione 6.8.99.13 e andava bene, poi sono tornato alla 6.8.2-r1 perche le altre soffrono tutte di un Bug che non è stato ancora risolto(un bug solo con alcune versioni di gcc e con roba starana nelle flag), comunque ti consiglio di provare l'ultimo Xorg... al max dopo un'ora è tutto come prima.

----------

## Luc484

Si, quello è quello che mi tranquillizza, anche se ho sempre la preoccupazione che anche riportando tutto come prima qualche cosa possa sempre andare storto, anche se a quel punto bisognerebbe proprio avere sfiga.

Grazie delle informazioni, penso proprio che alla fine lo farò. Ora devo solo capire come si installa la patch. Ho letto un paio di messaggi che spiegano come si fa, ma entrambi non hanno risolto completamente la cosa.

Grazie ancora.

----------

## Danilo

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> comunque ti consiglio di provare l'ultimo Xorg... al max dopo un'ora è tutto come prima.

 

Ehm... non tutti hanno hardware recente...   :Wink: 

```

localhost ~ # genlop -t  xorg-x11

 * x11-base/xorg-x11

     Fri Nov 26 20:12:33 2004 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3

       merge time: 4 hours, 15 minutes and 26 seconds.

     Sat Jan 22 04:52:09 2005 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4

       merge time: 4 hours, 5 minutes and 45 seconds.

     Sat Mar 12 20:46:39 2005 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r5

       merge time: 4 hours, 55 minutes and 27 seconds.

     Sun Mar 13 17:15:38 2005 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1

       merge time: 2 hours, 53 minutes and 47 seconds.

     Wed Jun  1 04:59:16 2005 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1

       merge time: 3 hours, 10 minutes and 32 seconds.

     Sun Jun 12 05:07:08 2005 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1

       merge time: 3 hours, 36 minutes and 1 second.

     Fri Jul  8 05:03:33 2005 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2

       merge time: 2 hours, 36 minutes and 21 seconds.

     Sat Jul  9 01:46:21 2005 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2

       merge time: 2 hours, 14 minutes and 44 seconds.

```

----------

## Luc484

Il tempo non è il mio problema, può metterci anche una settimana, non ho problemi. Tanto il desktop è sempre ok, io questi lavori li devo fare sul portatile. Comunque penso che ci impieghi da me circa 1 oretta o al massimo 1 e mezza.

Basta che non ci siano casini irreparabili, altrimenti si parla di giorni poi per risistemare tutto  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Apetrini

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ehm... non tutti hanno hardware recente...  
> 
> 

 

Hai perfettamente ragione, non ci avevo pensato. Mi ero basato su quello che ci aveva messo il mio portatile (Centrino 1,6) ed era circa 42 min.

Scusa.

----------

## Luc484

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> fatti il pacchetto binario di xorg funzionante e poi incrocia le dita e vai. Magari, visto che hai detto che dovevi patchare xorg, patcha all'interno dell'ebuild e se la cosa funziona, come ti auguro, posta sul bugzilla le tue scoperte 

 

Sto proprio facendo quello. Ossia inserisco la patch facendola caricare dall'ebuild, sempre che ce la faccia, e poi vedo se funziona questo maledetto.

Vi faccio sapere anche perchè vedo che molti cercano di far funzionare questa svideo, e poi non funziona mai.

Ora sto proprio facendo partire emerge, speriamo bene.

Grazie dei consigli intanto.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Basta che non ci siano casini irreparabili, altrimenti si parla di giorni poi per risistemare tutto .

 

[OT]se sono irreparabili non li ripari ne in 1 ura ne in 1 mese ne mai  :Laughing:  [/OT]

----------

## Luc484

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Luc484 wrote:*   Basta che non ci siano casini irreparabili, altrimenti si parla di giorni poi per risistemare tutto . 
> 
> [OT]se sono irreparabili non li ripari ne in 1 ura ne in 1 mese ne mai  [/OT]

 

Non ho detto "riparare", ho detto "risistemare". Ossia se il sistema diventa irreparabile (almeno con le mie conoscenze), mi tocca fare piazza pulita e ricostruire tutto il sistema. Spero però che queste fossero più che altro problemi da windows.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io uso lo xorg masked perchè ho una via epia, e non ho alcun problema, proprio nessuno. Non ho ancora però provato l'uscita tv.

Ti consiglio di provarla.

Ciao

----------

## Danilo

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

>  *Danilo wrote:*   
> 
> Ehm... non tutti hanno hardware recente...  
> 
>  
> ...

 

La mia era solo un po' di invidia...  :Smile: 

Il mio e' un athlon 700, a suo tempo era l'ultimo grido (lo diede il mio conto corrente).

Comunque prima o poi mi decidero' a passare ad altro (forse amd64)...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ma perche tutte queste paure?
> 
> Installa quella nuovissima, se poi no ti trovi bene torna a quella vecchia, che problema c'è?
> 
> Il tempo di compilazione di Xorg è minore di un ora, quindi il massimo risultato lo ottieni provando.

 

per il semplice motivo che il downgrade non è una cosa semplice, e spesso non è nemmeno possibile.

se i pacchetti instabili li si provano per fare dei test è un conto, ma metterli su così, tanto per provare, vuol dire davvero aver tempo da perdere e voglia di farsi del male.

----------

## Apetrini

mha...

ho sempre provato piu versioni dello stesso software, anche roba hard-masked. Forse a volte cerano delle cose da ritoccare a mano, ma arrivare a dire che il downgrade non è possibile ,mi sembra un esagerazione.  Che richieda risorse posso capire, ma che non sia possibile...

Io penso che avere fiducia nel proprio Os è una cosa importante e avere fiducia per me vuol dire che in qualsiasi situazione mi trovo posso sempre correggere il problema senza formattare, questo mi da la garanzia di non rimanere mai a terra, non come con windows che magari comincia a dare schermate blu e uno si trova da solo di fronte all'infinito.

Le mie sono solo chiacchere, alla fine quello che volevo dire è che mi sembra eccessivo incutere tutta questa paura agli utenti. LAscia che provino sicuramente gli farà bene...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Le mie sono solo chiacchere, alla fine quello che volevo dire è che mi sembra eccessivo incutere tutta questa paura agli utenti. LAscia che provino sicuramente gli farà bene...

 

Di sicuro se si tirano una martellata sul dito imparano che è meglio non farlo ma se qualcuno ti dice prima che così ti fai solo male ti risparmi tanto dolore.

Se k.gothmog dice che non sempre è possibile fare il downgrade significa che non sempre è possibile fare il downgrade e quindi rischiare di dover reinstallare tutto un sistema ben configurato solo per fare una prova mi sembra un azzardo eccessivo anche se da un errore del genere imparerebbe chiunque.

----------

## Apetrini

Vabbe la metto su un altro piano...

Ho provato le versioni instabili di xorg fino alla .13, ho cambiato un sacco di volte perche stavo facendo delle prove con i driver Ati sia closed che open e alla fine dopo aver compilato piu volte xorg (intendo piu versioni) sono ritornato alla 6.8.2-r1. Questa è la mia testimonianza, nulla piu. Fate come volete....

Vabbe dai, se k.gothmog dice che non è possibile  io mi fido, anche se in tutta la mia fase di esperimenti non ho mai trovato rogne di questo tipo.(per rogne non intendo 10 min in piu sulla shell, ma un problema corposo). Ma se il downgrade non è sempre possibile non sarebbe bene fare un elenco delle applicazioni di cui si sa gia che il downgrade rogna? Sarebbe utile...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Forse a volte cerano delle cose da ritoccare a mano, ma arrivare a dire che il downgrade non è possibile ,mi sembra un esagerazione.

 

attenzione... non generalizzare. io ho detto che il downgrade A VOLTE è molto difficoltoso, quasi impossibile. se ne è avuto un esempio sul recente thread sul nuovo baselayout.

e poi... testare va bene. non mi sognerei mai di dire il contrario. dico solo che un conto è provare i pacchetti ~, e un altro è provare quelli hard-masked. in questo caso è facilissimo andare incontro a situazioni ben poco simpatiche e di difficile risoluzione.

poi se uno vuole provare... perché no? io ho solo dato un consiglio  :Smile: 

----------

## thewally

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> [
> 
> attenzione... non generalizzare. io ho detto che il downgrade A VOLTE è molto difficoltoso, quasi impossibile. se ne è avuto un esempio sul recente thread sul nuovo baselayout.

 

Non posso che quotare: lo sfortunato (mi sto trattenendo) del baselayout sono io  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Laughing:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Laughing:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Apetrini

@k.gothmog: avevo scritto male, ma avevo capito che ti riferivi ad alcune volte.

P.S. per quanto riguarda la lista?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda la lista?

 

lista?

----------

## Luc484

Per ora è andato tutto bene. Compilazione ok e sembra funzionare bene, cioè come prima insomma. Spero di non avere problemi in futuro. All'inizio non abdava per la verità, proprio mentre mi stavo allacciando il nodo scorsoio intorno al collo, mi è venuta l'idea di rifare da capo con xorgconfig il file xorg.conf ed ora funziona bene. La svideo funziona quasi  :Smile: . Sembra che ce l'abbia proprio con me la maledetta. Ora quando la setto e la attacco si vede che cerca di visualizzare qualche cosa, ma si vedeno solo linee bianche su sfondo nero. Sembra comunque che non sia l'unico a cui succede. Vedrò se si può risolvere ed in caso faccio sapere anche per quello.

Grazie intanto per tutto.

----------

## Apetrini

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Apetrini wrote:*   per quanto riguarda la lista? 
> 
> lista?

 

intendevo...

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vabbe dai, se k.gothmog dice che non è possibile io mi fido, anche se in tutta la mia fase di esperimenti non ho mai trovato rogne di questo tipo.(per rogne non intendo 10 min in piu sulla shell, ma un problema corposo). Ma se il downgrade non è sempre possibile non sarebbe bene fare un elenco delle applicazioni di cui si sa gia che il downgrade rogna? Sarebbe utile...
> 
> 

 

non so se esiste gia...

Concettualmente si dovrebbe riuscire a fare downgarde di qualsiasi software, ma non è cosi. Allora serbbe bene fare una lista (tratte dalle esperienze degli utenti) delle applicazioni che sappiamo per certo che rognano.

----------

## Luc484

Dopo un mese non ho avuto alcun problema con questa versione di xorg ed il driver per tv-out funziona alla grande.

----------

## Apetrini

Ne sono contento. Poiche io ero uno di quelli che ti incitava all upgrade mi sarei sentito in colpa se avessi avuto grossi problemi...

----------

## Luc484

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ne sono contento. Poiche io ero uno di quelli che ti incitava all upgrade mi sarei sentito in colpa se avessi avuto grossi problemi...

 

In colpa? Beh, io chiedevo solo consigli, non garazie. Non avrei potuto darti certo una colpa   :Smile:  .

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma tu quale versione mascherata di xorg hai installato? la 6.9 o la 7.0?

sulla prima niente da dire. funziona molto bene e alla fine me la sono installata sul portatile. la ho cercato di fare una macchina di prova su cui installarla, ma non c'è stato verso. nessuno di quelli che ci hanno messo le mani ha capito se era un problema di ebuild o di sorgenti... fatto sta che nessun driver si è compilato

----------

## Luc484

Nessuna delle due, ho la 6.8.99.15. Mi bastava che fosse una delle ultime due che sono ancora ~x86 per installare una patch. Quelle di cui parli neanche sapevo esistessero, non le vedo neanche in portage.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Nessuna delle due, ho la 6.8.99.15. Mi bastava che fosse una delle ultime due che sono ancora ~x86 per installare una patch. Quelle di cui parli neanche sapevo esistessero, non le vedo neanche in portage.

 

parlavamo della stessa... la 6.8.99 è quella che diverrà 6.9, ma il featore freeze è stato fatto da un bel pezzo, ed ormai, come hai visto è stabile.

è questione di poco prima che possiamo avere la 6.9

la 7.0 è il nuovo X modulare di cui si faceva tanto parlare tempo fa. il server era nato come progetto debrix

----------

## Luc484

Mi sa che comunque al momento xorg, per quanto testing, è l'unica cosa che non mi sta dando problemi. Ne ho di tutti i colori.

----------

